# Internet provider contract



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Vodafone contract and am moving from Aveiro to Nazaré.

Vodafone say they have no coverage at my new address.

What happens to our contract?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Errrrr Ask Vodafone ?


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Strontium said:


> Errrrr Ask Vodafone ?


Sorry, not a good answer, but thanks for replying.

Most companies would say, "You have a contract!".

But can Vodafone or any other company tell me ?

"If you move to somewhere different in Portugal where we don't have coverage, then your still have to pay!".

They can tell me where to live?

I would be very happy to go to court on this one ;-)

My contract says 4G and they can't provide it.

Bring it on!

Michael ;-)


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

We two are about 6 months into a two year post paid contract with them. E 40 per month for two mobiles and data.


Had a bust up with them last week and they quoted E 700 to break the contract.

FWIW, I find here that the Portuguese will often give way gracefully if pushed politely and firmly with a good argument (we don't have a good case at all) but no threats of court action!


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

SpiggyTopes said:


> We two are about 6 months into a two year post paid contract with them. E 40 per month for two mobiles and data.
> 
> 
> Had a bust up with them last week and they quoted E 700 to break the contract.
> ...


Was it because you moved?

There customer service has nearly always been very good but it's been terrible for the last week.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*ISP's claims for fulfilment of contract*



redbourn said:


> Sorry, not a good answer, but thanks for replying.
> 
> Most companies would say, "You have a contract!".
> 
> ...


I think Strontium's advice is excellent. I would even go one step further and say: When you ask them, be gentle and kind. Don't take it to court unless you can show the clause in the contract which stipulates that you're free to take the service with you wherever you decide to go, and the ISP promises to supply good 4G coverage wherever that may be. You will have a hard time even finding a serious lawyer to represent you when you "bring it on!". - Don't blame me, but that's the way it goes. I haven't heard that Portuguese courts would judge any differently on this, but would love to be proven wrong.

Bottom line here: The most detrimental effect on any European Consumer private party in the courts is when he is found to be a trouble maker who refuses to pay his bills. And the patience is getting lesser every year. That's my experience, after representing many of the European ISP's over many years in two different European jurisdictions. :boxing:


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Had some good news!

I found out that 3G does exist and was going to put up with that.

But a friend of mine is close to a high up in Vodafone and spoke to him yesterday morning.

Just got a message that I will have 4G on Tuesday !

I won't have cable TV which doesn't bother me too much but I don't want to pay for something I don't have.

The Vodafone guy said that they are quickly expanding the area so I will ask him next week if he can put the contract on hold until cable is available.

I don't know how he arranged 4G coverage although it exists a few hundred yards from the house.


----------

